# Spoiler up



## jjg (Feb 14, 2010)

Stuck behind a White MK2 yesterday doing 35 on a 50mph C road (until I could get past). To add insult in injury they had their spoiler up the whole way. Why?

I realise it's my own irrational anger, but for the love of god, put your spoiler down!

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I run mine up all the time 
Why put it down ?

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## jjg (Feb 14, 2010)

Probably an irrational personal issue (that I should see a clinical psychiatrist for)......

But it's a piece of tech designed to improve safety and handling at higher speeds. Look at the initial MK1 etc. I personally don't see the point of putting it up to improve the look etc. however I accept that this is personal taste.

What does get my goat though is why buy, what most of us would agree, is a well designed sports coupe/sports car and then drive around at nearly half the speed limit with nothing in front of you, and with the spoiler up.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Perhaps the driver was in a tootling mood? Or he/she chauffeured a dying animal who was in dire pain to the vets?
I'm "guilty" of both :?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, If I had to have a MK2 the spoiler would always be up, what ever speed I was doing. 
Have to improve the look some how. :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

If you've got it, flaunt it! 



Hoggy said:


> Hi, If I had to have a MK2 the spoiler would always be up, what ever speed I was doing.
> Have to improve the look some how. :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm not going to tell you the outcome of this thread. Spoilers :wink:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Can I just say that in view of the disagreement over whether it is a spoiler or a wing, or even an ironing board, it has now been established on the Mk2 forum that it shall be referred to as a "thingy".


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> Can I just say that in view of the disagreement over whether it is a spoiler or a wing, or even an ironing board, it has now been established on the Mk2 forum that it shall be referred to as a "thingy".


I thought it was agreed we'd call it the "Watchamacallit".


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

John-H said:


> I'm not going to tell you the outcome of this thread. Spoilers :wink:


 :lol:


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

jjg said:


> Probably an irrational personal issue (that I should see a clinical psychiatrist for)......
> 
> But it's a piece of tech designed to improve safety and handling at higher speeds. Look at the initial MK1 etc. I personally don't see the point of putting it up to improve the look etc. however I accept that this is personal taste.
> 
> What does get my goat though is why buy, what most of us would agree, is a well designed sports coupe/sports car and then drive around at nearly half the speed limit with nothing in front of you, and with the spoiler up.


Maybe they are all ex- farmers previously used to trundling around in a tractor :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

jjg said:


> Stuck behind a White MK2 yesterday doing 35 on a 50mph C road (until I could get past). To add insult in injury they had their spoiler up the whole way. Why?
> 
> I realise it's my own irrational anger, but for the love of god, put your spoiler down!
> 
> [smiley=bigcry.gif]


To be honest jjg I quite sympathise with you. It annoys me anyway being stuck behind someone driving at 35 mph in a 50 zone (do these people have nothing to do?) but to manually pop up your spoiler as if you were needing increased road holding is just adding insult to injury.
TTs belonging to such owners should be circumcised - ie have their spoilers removed . :lol:


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

^^^ sounds reasonable, but having your thingy removed ?:roll:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

What I'm working on is a programmable dot matrix display that appears when you raise your spoiler. 
This will afford you the opportunity to express your feelings about bad drivers, when you eventually manage to get in front of them, by displaying helpful comments such as - TWAT !


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I've always wanted a dot matrix too that you could put "FOG LIGHTS" on like the police can do. They might think I was undercover and turn them off :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

John-H said:


> I've always wanted a dot matrix too that you could put "FOG LIGHTS" on like the police can do. They might think I was undercover and turn them off :lol:


Yes John. I suspect that you are more likely to be thought an undercover officer with your message rather than with mine. :lol:


----------



## Bennett (Jun 22, 2011)

Maybe there 'thingy' was faulty and wouldn't go back down?


----------



## Grizzlebear (Oct 2, 2015)

Maybe they put it up and drove slowly so an angry passing driver would honk at them on the way past, point at it and tell them what the [email protected] it was called. Im not sure it can actually be called a thingy!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The above discussion reminds me of the following for some reason . . .

Blackadder: Is the turnip ready for the turnip surprise?
[Lord Percy and Baldrick start snickering.]
Baldrick: Yes it is, my lord.
Blackadder: Then what is so funny?
Lord Percy: While preparing the turnip surprise, we had a surprise. We came across a turnip that was exactly the same shape as a thingy.
Blackadder: Oh, really?
Lord Percy: It was a great big thingy. [more snickering follows]
Baldrick: I found it particularly ironic my lord, because I've got a thingy shaped like a turnip.


----------

